# Had some downtime today



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Waited six hours for insp. so I made this. Anyone got any cool toys made from plumbing materials?


thats pretty cool lol, thats one of those sioux cheif stubouts aint it?


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep. And 2 3/8" couplings, a 1/2" two-hole strap, half of a 1/2" van hanger, and some flattened 1/2" pipe.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Good thing my kids aren't on PZ or I'd be a busy man.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Good thing my kids aren't on PZ or I'd be a busy man.


I'll be making my 2yr old one, he goes nuts when he sees a plane


----------



## Nate H (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice job and it beats taking a nap. Well sometimes.:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

what did you do for the other 5 hours 45 mins?


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> what did you do for the other 5 hours 45 mins?


Well...there was the design phase which consisted of me sitting in the cab, smirking and thinking "hey I know what would be cool". Of course for the first hour or so I just sat and listened to the radio thinking the insp was actually going to show. The homeowner came home for lunch so I went to mac-donalds. I spent some time watching some YouTube vids on chess strategy...but my battery was dying. 

I'm not thrilled with this model but I think it's a decent prototype. If I were in a shop with a vice and a bench grinder I think I could make something real nice and a little more life like. But not bad for working outta the side of my truck eh?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> I'll be making my 2yr old one, he goes nuts when he sees a plane


My son was wild about planes too when he was that age...:laughing:

I brought him to the New England Air Museum when they had an "Open Cockpit Day" where they would allow the visitors to sit in the cockpits of many of their planes... 

He was unbelievably stoked that day... :thumbup:

I've brought the oldest grandsons up there once so far... They enjoyed it as well...

I guess I'll be making a couple of those... Neat Project during downtime... :thumbup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> My son was wild about planes too when he was that age...:laughing:
> 
> I brought him to the New England Air Museum when they had an "Open Cockpit Day" where they would allow the visitors to sit in the cockpits of many of their planes...
> 
> ...


Sweet, my 1yr old is starting to like them but not as much as my older son. They have an annual air show in February, I'm just hoping they can keep their enthusiasm up for planes when it comes around. I don't think they have anything here where they could sit in a cockpit, they would get a huge charge out of that.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> My son was wild about planes too when he was that age...:laughing:
> 
> I brought him to the New England Air Museum when they had an "Open Cockpit Day" where they would allow the visitors to sit in the cockpits of many of their planes...
> 
> ...


Nice Red jacket there RW!!

I think it makes you look younger!

:laughing:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I guess I'll be making a couple of those... Neat Project during downtime... :thumbup:


cant wait to see what you come up with!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> cant wait to see what you come up with!!


Maybe something like this.... :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Maybe something like this.... :laughing:


Cool pic! :laughing:

Psychadelic and antique looking at the same time... :thumbup:

Don't know whether to call you by "Marty or Signe..." or "Wilbur or Orville"

:laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

wow, you waited 6 hours for an inspector. 

talk about a waste of time

what were you thinking


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> wow, you waited 6 hours for an inspector.
> 
> talk about a waste of time
> 
> what were you thinking


ha ha you're funny:laughing:

I was thinking "gee I better do what the boss says"
I was also thinking "that the two inspectors on whom I was waiting would show since I had talked to them that morning"
I was also thinking "this doesn't seem like a good use of my time, but since the boss is on vaca and the home-owner isn't home, I better wait for the inspectors so this job can get done and we can get paid"
I was also thinking "if I wasn't sitting here in this truck right now, I'd be sitting at home not getting paid"


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Were you thinking of the cost of your toy?? Is your truck nice and clean and organized??:jester:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> Were you thinking of the cost of your toy?? Is your truck nice and clean and organized??:jester:


 I'd rather have my guys mentally challenged and occupied while waiting for an Inspector. The cost of that 'toy' is marginal.

Yes, I'd rather they were cleaning out their truck (a mind numbing task), but if making toys is what keeps them alert, then more power to them.

I usually bring along my touchpad and read books while I'm waiting for an Inspector -- Half the time it takes the Inspector knocking on my window to wake me up.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I'd rather have my guys mentally challenged


I stopped reading after that, it all makes sense now!


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Waited six hours for insp. so I made this. Anyone got any cool toys made from plumbing materials?


That really looks so cool. Didn't think plumbing is also art : laughs:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

come on fellas, PZ isn't a place for finger pointing and arguing...go to youtube for that...If you must know, I've had a lot of downtime lately and I had spent the entire previous day cleaning my truck, which is when I saw the stubout and got the idea. 

I suppose I could have sat that and read the PM book or tried to memorize faucet breakdowns all day...but I had an idea for a cool toy made from plumbing parts...(seriously? you're worried about the cost of those parts? have you ever wasted a 4"wye in a ground rough?)


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> come on fellas, PZ isn't a place for finger pointing and arguing...go to youtube for that...If you must know, I've had a lot of downtime lately and I had spent the entire previous day cleaning my truck, which is when I saw the stubout and got the idea.
> 
> I suppose I could have sat that and read the PM book or tried to memorize faucet breakdowns all day...but I had an idea for a cool toy made from plumbing parts...(seriously? you're worried about the cost of those parts? have you ever wasted a 4"wye in a ground rough?)


Just messin' with you. You shoulda seen the cool ray gun I made years ago, not to mention potato guns. Now I have a stash of magazines and the internet.:thumbup:


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

I've machined a couple of model tank gun barrels from brass stems. No pics. They were for a friend. 

I read War and Peace while on hold with American Home Shield.

oh yeah! marshmallow launcher from 3/4" PVC for my 4year old nephew.


----------

